# Toro Workman 3300D 3rd gear



## pulltabsteve (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all. New to the forum. Im working on a Toro Workman 3300D. It wont go into 3rd gear. I disconnected the shifter and it moves freely. I cant get the linkage on the trans to move to 3rd. Can someone explain the 3rd gear lockout to me? Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Best guess it would be a problem in the transmission then. Really hard to help without the model number. There will be a tag on it some place with the model and serial number.

I see that this is utility vehicle.

BG


----------



## pulltabsteve (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the response BG. Yes, its a utility vehicle. A sprayer. Its a backup vehicle so it will still be used this summer and then I'll be pulling the trans in the fall. Thanks again


----------



## outhouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Pulltab,

Those units had a problem with the plate on the front of the transmission. They would spin a bearing and put aluminum filings in the transmission. I had one that a bit of aluminum got stuck in the interlok and wouldn.t shift into 3rd. You can pull off the suction line on the bottom of the transmission, then unscrew the big nut and it has a screen mesh filter attached to it.(all the oil will drain out so be ready) and then check for filings. If there are any you need a bearing set and a new front transmission cover.
Cheers


----------

